# Santa Ponsa



## davegrantmtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am a young male looking for a cheap 2 bedroom apartment to rent long term in Santa Ponsa, Majorca (Mallorca), Balearic Islands, Spain. I am working overseas on a 4 on 4 off rotation so intending to spend around 3 weeks each leave in the lovely area of Santa Ponsa preferably close to town, beach and all the necessary needs of a 25 year old guy 

I have been looking at some threads previous and any advice given will be very much appreciated, look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Think you would be better off posting on a Mallorca forum. Don't know that side of the Island that well but there will be a local forum for Magalluf/El Toro/ Sta Ponsa > here is one but don't know if it will suit your needs Majorca Forum / Worldwide Travel Forum/ Travel Advice / Mallorca Forum but as I say look around.
Majorca Forum / Worldwide Travel Forum/ Travel Advice / Mallorca Forum


----------



## davegrantmtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for that quick reply  i will check this out now.


----------



## Curlyshell (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi 
I have joined today, how did you get on with the flat? 
I too would like to move to Santa Ponsa. 
The links that have been posted are they still part of this forum or is that a different one? Sorryyy for the silliness however just not sure being a newbie!  
Thank you Shell


----------



## davegrantmtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Curlyshell said:


> Hi
> I have joined today, how did you get on with the flat?
> I too would like to move to Santa Ponsa.
> The links that have been posted are they still part of this forum or is that a different one? Sorryyy for the silliness however just not sure being a newbie!
> Thank you Shell


Hi Shell,

Yeah the links above were really helpful and people willing to assist too 
I am yet to go over as i work a month on month off rotation offshore, the guy I was to be sharing with has backed out so not really willing to make the move until i find a suitable situation...lot of money paid to be living there 5 months having paid for 12 :-/..

Good luck with your searching  apartments range from in our money £400-£950 depending on what u want..2 bedroom was what I was intending on and was around £550 mark..hope that helps


----------



## Curlyshell (Jul 9, 2013)

Aww thank you Dave for coming back to me! 😊 

I have the perfect solution you pay and I will stay when you are away! Hehe 

I think I will check out the links and see what they say. 
It would be next year before I was able to go and really I would be looking for a transfer with my work so that I don't have to worry about a job. 

You will have to let me know when you have made the move but I really appreciate you coming back to me! 😄 

Shell


----------

